# Do you feel Bruce Lee influence Kenpo



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 1, 2002)

A couple of months ago I went into Barnes & Noble and found this JKD book. Can't remeber who wrote it or the title. But it had several of Bruce's beginning students in it, with interviews of them.  I believe 4 or 5 of them had came from Kenpo. Dan Inosanto & Larry Hartsell were 2 of them can't remember the others. Any way do you think that these kenpo practitoners influence Bruce Lee's JKD. Or do you think JKD had any influence on any of the kenpo styles. Now I know the name doesn't make the system.

Bob Thomas   :duel: :drinkbeer


----------



## Blindside (Apr 1, 2002)

Wasn't Steve Golden a Parker Blackbelt?

From most of the interviews with Dan Inosanto that I have read, the relationship was almost entirely "top-down" with Dan I as the conduit.  

There are a number of similarities, both are strong side forward systems and the bai jong and nuetral bow are almost identical and represent typical fighting stances.  I have read a Hartsell interview where he says he uses kenpo footwork.

I would say though that the "feel" of the two styles is different, but that may just be practitioners I was able to cross arms with.  JKD is more trap oriented at close range while kenpo is more check oriented.

Just my opinion (and I'm not getting into an argument about what JKD is! :shrug: )

Lamont


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 2, 2002)

I would say in this modern era that Bruce Lee has had a major influence upon the martial art of kenpo. Today there exists numerous kenpo systems which incorporate the "jeet kune chung mu" analogies into their respective kenpo/kempo styles! A typical close range punch used in this analogy is the "straight blast"; i've personally chatted with several instructors whom acknowledge using this punch methodology. Remember that kenpo does teach rapid srtiking sometimes called (speed hitting or speed striking). The straight blast uses just this type of analogy by presenting in it's simplest form the proof of the shortest distance between points theory! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## OZman (Apr 2, 2002)

I would disagree about  Lee having influenced Kenpo. If he had any impact at all, it is far outside the main stream of Kenpo.

Most of todays Kenpoists are influenced by SGM. Parker's senior students, not by someone outside the loop. Some who have decided to cross train, have adapted "Jeet Kune Do" into their style. Unfortunately; if they are Kenpoists I believe they haven't delved very deep into the Ed Parker Kenpo System. If they had, they would discover that Mr. Parker had already been there and covered the material.

Just an opinion.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 2, 2002)

If anything it was the other way around.  Don't forget it was
at the Parker Internationals that Mister Parker invited Bruce Lee
to.  And it was  his demo there that got him the part in The
Green Hornet.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 2, 2002)

I've read where Mr. Parker and Bruce Lee were always discussing martial arts when they got together. 


:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Apr 3, 2002)

Having been one of those who was there in the early days, although not with SGM Parker, I would say NO.

JKD while it is dynamic, is a compilation of material from many different systems, and most of it, at the beginning, was simply fast, basic material.  Bruce Lee's art, was not an art of depth or really too much insight.  It depended and still does depend on the individuals desire and ability to dig for himself.

JKD was the first of many styles that came with no validation insofar as roots and history.  Bruce Lee spent much time digging and studying various methodologies and then simply placing them into an organized book... The Tao of ...

All of the early people who came to Bruce Lee and carried on his methods are the reason that JKD ever received validation.  There are other styles/schools that came later, some probably just as good as JKD, but they were and still are seen as wannabes.  Bruce Lee had the inestimable good fortune of being first with JKD, then having a movie reputation.

No... Any real influence he has had on Kenpo has been at an individual level where instructors, now and then, looked at what he had formulated and applied it to their own philosophies of motion.  I believe that some of the old folks who were there, like Dr. Chapel, for instance, will tell you that Bruce Lee probably took much of the influence of SGM Parker and applied it to his own research.

Just my opinions, for the most part, and I could definitely be wrong.

Dan


----------



## Turner (Apr 3, 2002)

Excellent, Sigung, my thoughts exactly.  

Lee had amazing skills, but almost of of what he has written/taught in the TJKD can be found in Sun Tzu's The Art of War, The Book of Five Rings, and other texts. Lee was the "Research" aspect of the martial sciences while Parker was on the "Development" side. They were connected by their love of the martial arts and I am sure (as all relationships will do) both influenced each other, but I think Lee was more influenced by Parker than the other way around.


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 14, 2002)

I think Bruce Lee's death was the best thing that could happen to him. I don't think he actually developed a lot of anything. 
     He was great at taking different theories out of different manuals (such as boxing manuals) and pledgerizing...yes PLEDGERIZING from the art of war. 
     He died a tragic and accidental death and was an outstanding entertainer. We tend to forgive the hollywood sect or "hollywood martial artist" for some of the same things traditional guys get bastardized for.
     But to finally answer the question JKD is alot of theory and fluff without a whole lot of practical application. Bruce Lee was tremendously talented and highly overated. Mr Parker probably influened him more then he could possibly influence kenpo.
    If bruce lee was around longer he probably would have eventually pledgerized parkers work too.
    Picture bruce lee fighting a ken shamrock or a tank abbott or ado you really think his one big side kick would have won these fight with the god like powers that people imply him with??
   I know its pretty negative but it is my point of view


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bruce Lee lived with Ed Parker for a few months while he got on his feet.  During this time, Bruce extracted much more from Ed Parker than the reverse.  They both did agree on many topics and of course on being logical and spontanious.  

Mr. Parker would tell me that one of Bruce's greatest traits was that he could duplicate something within a few minutes of you showing him something.  Sometimes even better than you showed him!  He was a cocky young man with a lot of desires and fears........ I suggest you read the book by Tom Bleecker...."unsettled Matters".  It gives great insights into Bruce that many do not realize.

His TV and movie roles certainly helped the Martial Arts in general, with revealing the Arts and increase the popularity which in turn caused many of us to seek out a studio of some sort!!

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 15, 2002)

> I suggest you read the book by Tom Bleecker...."unsettled Matters".



If I could find it I'd like to read it, just haven't had any luck. 




:asian:


----------



## Blindside (Apr 15, 2002)

Klondike, it is available on Amazon....

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> If I could find it I'd like to read it, just haven't had any luck.
> :asian: *



Try here:

Gilderoy Publications
c/o Tom Bleecker
770 S. Arroyo Parkway, Suite 115
Pasadena, CA 91105

Phone: 805-890-6106

Email: gilderoy@aol.com

http://www.west.net/~journey/

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the help. 
Amazon.com says ships in 5 to 6 weeks and there's a link for it on the journey web site, but it's a dead one. I guess I'll just get it at amazon.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 15, 2002)

Give Tom a call......... tell him I sent you.....:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 15, 2002)

Ok will do, thanks GD


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 15, 2002)

to ask him to autograph it!
:asian:


----------

